# Anyone own a Jawhorse?



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm trying my best to talk myself out of buying one. 

http://www.rockwelltoolsdirect.com/jawhorse/


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

buy that sucker, looks nice


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I messed with one at Lowes earlier, It feels top notch. It's $180


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

We had one on a job a while back and it was the best tool there. Used it for everything. When my workmate bites it, I'm getting one.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

so does it get really tight by pumping it with your foot?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> so does it get really tight by pumping it with your foot?


As I rcall, it gets tighter and tighter. One guy crushed a door, so....


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Yea it gets pretty tight. Go to Lowes and check them out. I'm thinking real hard about getting one. You can tell by messing with it that it's a quality tool.


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Those are very nice and work great ive used one only once and considered getting one


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I know this is kinda late... but if you didn't buy it, you probly should have... I want one also, I got to use one when I busted an axle on my Jeep.. the shaft broke off right at the carrier and it burred up inside and wouldn't come out... a guy had a jawhorse in his truck, busted it out, clamped the carrier in it, and beat the broken piece out of it with a BFH.. that jawhorse held up great!! I'm trying to get one for Christmas... :rockn:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Man talk about digging up an old post! I could have used one a hundred times over during my shop construction. I think Imma hint to my wife I want one for Christmas.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lol hell by the date of the original post u should of asked for it last christmas


----------



## duramaxlover (Mar 17, 2010)

ive used one a few times they are great tools and very handy if you have to hold something by yourself


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I was searching for something else an this post came up... And i had to reply.. Look up some videos on it, they can be used for anything


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

looks like it would make a good beer can crusher


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

rmax said:


> looks like it would make a good beer can crusher


it'll definitely crush a beer can! and your finger, or whatever is stuck in there...


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey cool....more pictures for the Boo Boo thread


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Got it!!! 364 days later.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> Got it!!! 364 days later.


:rockn: congrats! im still contemplating... maybe next year... LOL :bigok:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> Got it!!! 364 days later.


That's cool, but hasn't anyone told you you should never buy yourself anything just before Christmas? You couldn't wait a couple of days?


----------

